# Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat?



## JimH52

Steelers headsets pick up Patriots' radio broadcast - CNN.com

Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?


----------



## Paulie

This would probably be a little more damning if the report was the other way around. But it still seems really weird, especially now when all eyes are already on them. According to mike Tomlin this happens everytime they come to foxboro.


----------



## mack20

The NFL provides the communications equipment to both teams.  They've already said that the Patriots had nothing to do with any issues, and the Patriots were also having problems with their headsets during the game.  Mike Tomlin might want to spend a little more time putting any defender at all on Gronk and a little less time whining about headsets and deliberately tripping players.


----------



## Paulie

mack20 said:


> The NFL provides the communications equipment to both teams.  They've already said that the Patriots had nothing to do with any issues, and the Patriots were also having problems with their headsets during the game.  Mike Tomlin might want to spend a little more time putting any defender at all on Gronk and a little less time whining about headsets and deliberately tripping players.


You left out the part where the home team is responsible for maintenance and operation of the equipment


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

No, they did not cheat


----------



## Valerie

_
Less than 24 hours after the opposing head coach fumed over a curious glitch in the communication system at Gillette Stadium, saying, “That’s always the case” when teams play there... 


...the National Football League exonerated the Patriots, who hadn’t played even a full quarter of football before finding more controversy.

An investigation by the NFL cleared the Patriots of any wrongdoing, the league announced Friday evening.

“Based on our review, we believe that the audio interference on the Steelers’ headsets last night was entirely attributable to an electrical issue made worse by the inclement weather, that it involved no manipulation by any individual, and that* the Patriots had nothing to do with it*,” the NFL said in a statement. “The issue was promptly resolved and there were no further problems for the remainder of the game.”_


_According to another NFL head coach,* headset malfunctions are not a problem that is limited to Gillette Stadium.*

“It is a league problem. It’s wherever,”

Patriots ‘had nothing to do with’ headset issues, NFL says - The Boston Globe_


----------



## Valerie

now the patriots even get accused of breaking UNWRITTEN rules  


_"The Steelers quarterback was upset because he thought the Patriots defense broke an "unwritten rule" during a pivotal situation in the fourth quarter."_

_Forget headsets, Roethlisberger says Patriots defense broke unwritten rule - CBSSports.com_



^ God forbid our team understands the rules and uses your complacent ignorance to defeat you... 




_"I thought that there was a rule against that," Roethlisberger said. "Maybe there's not. Maybe it's just an unwritten rule ... *We saw it on film, that the Patriots do that.* They shift and slide and do stuff on the goal line, knowing that it's an itchy trigger finger-type down there."_



hey ben, maybe you should learn the rules of the game you get overpaid to play... and if you saw it on film already then maybe you should've looked into it and prepared for it, dummy...


----------



## Valerie

THIS is why a bunch of NFL whiners started a vendetta to deflate Brady's balls one week later:



*Harbaugh says NE ran 'illegal' plays; Tom Brady says study the rule book*

*January 10, 2015*
_
The Patriots are famous for picking apart the rulebook in hopes of finding anything that will give them an advantage -- something they did against the Ravens in the playoffs._

_Harbaugh got so fed up with New England's tactics that he went five yards on to the field in the third quarter and was flagged for unsportsmanlike conduct.

Ravens coach John Harbaugh complained about the Patriots' tactics after the game..._


_Harbaugh's complaints came up during Brady's postgame press conference and Brady had some simple advice: Learn the rule book.

"Maybe those guys gotta study the rule book and figure it out," Brady said. "We obviously knew what we were doing and we made some pretty important plays. It was a real good weapon for us. Maybe we'll have something in store next week."

Brady didn't sound too worried about whether or not the NFL might look into what the Patriots did.

"They'll look at it then," Brady said. "I don't know what's deceiving about that. [They] should figure it out."

Harbaugh says NE ran 'illegal' plays; Tom Brady says study the rule book - CBSSports.com


_


----------



## Valerie

^ one week later deflated balls got mysteriously discovered in the first half of the colts game, which was won primarily by our DEFENSE and which we scored most of our points in the second half...  

Colts vs. Patriots - Box Score - January 18, 2015 - ESPN


----------



## Valerie

is it safe to assume the balls were properly inflated for the superbowl?


----------



## Valerie

JimH52 said:


> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?




says the shameless whiner who calls for the patriots to be BANNED from the league.  



JimH52 said:


> The Cheatriots should be banned from the league...



[URL="http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/12272969/"]The History of the Cheatriots...[/URL]







JimH52 said:


> You really need to get a grip....and a life.



funny from the guy who had to start yet another thread..obvious projections are obvious.


----------



## Alex.

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No, they did not cheat


I agree they never have either. How on Earth could anyone say or even think that?

After all they were the ones in total control of the electronics and this has happened only 5 times before.

"In fact, the NFL’s own Gameday Policy Manual states:

Home clubs are responsible for the installation and maintenance of the coaching staff communications infrastructure."


What Exactly Happened With The Steelers' Headsets?


----------



## TrinityPower

The Patriots fans will always feel the pressure to defend their teams actions from now on...at least until the end of the Belechick and Brady era.  But then again their owners name IS Kraft and he did rub elbows with the judge who dismissed the whole thing.  Coincidence?  I think not


----------



## JimH52

Everyone knows Kraft and Roger are butt buddies.   31 owners are getting tired of Roger looking the other way.


----------



## JimH52

Valerie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says the shameless whiner who calls for the patriots to be BANNED from the league.
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cheatriots should be banned from the league...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The History of the Cheatriots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to get a grip....and a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny from the guy who had to start yet another thread..obvious projections are obvious.
Click to expand...


Everyone except Putriot fans know they cheat.  They are even proud that they are getting away with it.

Bar the Patriots from Super Bowl due to Deflate-gate - CNN.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Steelers headsets pick up Patriots' radio broadcast - CNN.com
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?



no surprise,along with the refs making two BS critical holding calls against the steelers that hurt them aiding the cheats,this as well.yeah i saw that in my local newspaper this morning and I could not believe what I was seeing.

now that they are under the rader with the truth being known they have cheated their way to superbowls the last several years with deflated balls and cant do that anymore,they got the NFL finding NEW ways to aid them to their victorys.

they are being exposed more and more and the cheatriot worshippers can only whine and cry in defeat.


the NFL said the patriots had nothing to do with the malfuntion of the equipment. Yeah we believe you NFL. We all  know the NFL is credible and is honest.they are honest,caring,credible people same as politicians are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says the shameless whiner who calls for the patriots to be BANNED from the league.
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cheatriots should be banned from the league...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The History of the Cheatriots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to get a grip....and a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny from the guy who had to start yet another thread..obvious projections are obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone except Putriot fans know they cheat.  They are even proud that they are getting away with it.
> 
> Bar the Patriots from Super Bowl due to Deflate-gate - CNN.com
Click to expand...

as always,valerie  has her head up Belicheats ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> This would probably be a little more damning if the report was the other way around. But it still seems really weird, especially now when all eyes are already on them. According to mike Tomlin this happens everytime they come to foxboro.




Yeah even Manning who is friends with Brady has said because of their history of scandals they have had,when they play them in foxboro,at halftime,they try and go somewhere else to discuss their adjustments as do all the other teams.


----------



## TrinityPower

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says the shameless whiner who calls for the patriots to be BANNED from the league.
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cheatriots should be banned from the league...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The History of the Cheatriots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to get a grip....and a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny from the guy who had to start yet another thread..obvious projections are obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone except Putriot fans know they cheat.  They are even proud that they are getting away with it.
> 
> Bar the Patriots from Super Bowl due to Deflate-gate - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as always,valerie  has her head up Belicheats ass.
Click to expand...

She isn't the only one.  Most of the women defending the Pats would gladly get on their knees to er...uh...kiss Brady's ring


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says the shameless whiner who calls for the patriots to be BANNED from the league.
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cheatriots should be banned from the league...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The History of the Cheatriots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to get a grip....and a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny from the guy who had to start yet another thread..obvious projections are obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone except Putriot fans know they cheat.  They are even proud that they are getting away with it.
> 
> Bar the Patriots from Super Bowl due to Deflate-gate - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as always,valerie  has her head up Belicheats ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She isn't the only one.  Most of the women defending the Pats would gladly get on their knees to er...uh...kiss Brady's ring
Click to expand...


the thing thats REALLY sad is we have at least one poster i know of who is not a patriots fan here at this site who as well kisses the ass of the NFL.

whats really sad about him when he says it it no big deal is he ignores the fact that i said even his own jim kelly has said brady is a liar and cheater yet the words of jim kelly are not good enough for him.

He is in denial that this is easily the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal since he doesnt want to believe that a game that is near and dear to him,has been tarnished and tainted thanks to the cheatriots.

you probably  know which poster this is i am talking about right? dont want to call him out so i am refraining for using his name.

I mean it is so sad and pathetic that he denys that his own Jim Kelly has said Brady is a cheater and liar and can accept it that this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal yet HE cant I think you can agree?

you do know which poster here it is I am talking about right?

again its amazing that even people that are bills fan like this guy is cant accept it when his own jim kelly can.what a jerk.

the only thing i can think of why he wants to fool himself into thinking this is no big deal,is its too tough a pill for him to swallow that the cheatriots did not earn all those wins against his bills all these years. But then again,its pretty pathetic how his hero Jim Kelly CAN accept that fact yet he cannot.

freaking cheatiot apologists.


The Patriots fans will always feel the pressure to defend their teams actions from now on...at least until the end of the Belechick and Brady era. But then again their owners name IS Kraft and he did rub elbows with the judge who dismissed the whole thing. Coincidence? I think not


thats the understatement of the century.


----------



## mack20

> “It’s a league problem. It’s wherever,” said Panthers coach Ron Rivera. “It will go out right in the middle and not just here or in New England or in San Francisco, but it could go out in a critical time.”
> 
> Said Texans coach Bill O’Brien: “It happened in Dallas, it happens here, it happens wherever I’ve been.”
> 
> Said Eagles coach Chip Kelly: “I’ve heard a lot of things on the headsets, I think there’s a lot of frequency issues some places. I’ve heard air traffic control and a lot of different things.”
> 
> Said Cowboys coach Jason Garrett: “That’s certainly been a part of having to deal with game day situations, throughout my career as a player and a coach.”
> 
> Said Jets coach Todd Bowles: “It’s happened a bunch of other places. There have been times when the headsets have gone out, it wasn’t New England, I can’t remember the places we’ve had it, but we’ve had some of those headset problems.”
> 
> Said Lions coach Jim Caldwell: “It happens sometimes, sometimes there are quirks and technology is not always perfect. Things pop up. The problem is if you’re not prepared for it. If you’re not prepared for it, you’re going to have some issues.”



Coaches say headset problems happen often outside New England

Yeah, totally just the Patriots finding a brand spanking new way to cheat.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> “It’s a league problem. It’s wherever,” said Panthers coach Ron Rivera. “It will go out right in the middle and not just here or in New England or in San Francisco, but it could go out in a critical time.”
> 
> Said Texans coach Bill O’Brien: “It happened in Dallas, it happens here, it happens wherever I’ve been.”
> 
> Said Eagles coach Chip Kelly: “I’ve heard a lot of things on the headsets, I think there’s a lot of frequency issues some places. I’ve heard air traffic control and a lot of different things.”
> 
> Said Cowboys coach Jason Garrett: “That’s certainly been a part of having to deal with game day situations, throughout my career as a player and a coach.”
> 
> Said Jets coach Todd Bowles: “It’s happened a bunch of other places. There have been times when the headsets have gone out, it wasn’t New England, I can’t remember the places we’ve had it, but we’ve had some of those headset problems.”
> 
> Said Lions coach Jim Caldwell: “It happens sometimes, sometimes there are quirks and technology is not always perfect. Things pop up. The problem is if you’re not prepared for it. If you’re not prepared for it, you’re going to have some issues.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches say headset problems happen often outside New England
> 
> Yeah, totally just the Patriots finding a brand spanking new way to cheat.
Click to expand...



"Goodell is considering severe sanctions, including the possibility of docking the Patriots "multiple draft picks" because it is the competitive violation in the wake of a stern warning to all teams since he became commissioner, the sources said. The Patriots have been suspected in previous incidents.

The Patriots will be allowed an opportunity to present their case by Friday, sources said, most likely via the telephone.

NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said on Tuesday that no official decision has been made and that the club has not been notified.

The league also was reviewing a possible violation into the number of radio frequencies the Patriots were using during Sunday's game, sources said. The team did not have a satisfactory explanation when asked about possible irregularities in its communication setup during the game."

Sources: Goodell determines Pats broke rules by taping Jets' signals



Seems to me to be a very real situation and not the first time.  The moral is do not cheat the first time and no one will questions your actions or motives. The Patriots have a terrible stink wherever they go and what ever they do for good reason.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s a league problem. It’s wherever,” said Panthers coach Ron Rivera. “It will go out right in the middle and not just here or in New England or in San Francisco, but it could go out in a critical time.”
> 
> Said Texans coach Bill O’Brien: “It happened in Dallas, it happens here, it happens wherever I’ve been.”
> 
> Said Eagles coach Chip Kelly: “I’ve heard a lot of things on the headsets, I think there’s a lot of frequency issues some places. I’ve heard air traffic control and a lot of different things.”
> 
> Said Cowboys coach Jason Garrett: “That’s certainly been a part of having to deal with game day situations, throughout my career as a player and a coach.”
> 
> Said Jets coach Todd Bowles: “It’s happened a bunch of other places. There have been times when the headsets have gone out, it wasn’t New England, I can’t remember the places we’ve had it, but we’ve had some of those headset problems.”
> 
> Said Lions coach Jim Caldwell: “It happens sometimes, sometimes there are quirks and technology is not always perfect. Things pop up. The problem is if you’re not prepared for it. If you’re not prepared for it, you’re going to have some issues.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches say headset problems happen often outside New England
> 
> Yeah, totally just the Patriots finding a brand spanking new way to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Goodell is considering severe sanctions, including the possibility of docking the Patriots "multiple draft picks" because it is the competitive violation in the wake of a stern warning to all teams since he became commissioner, the sources said. The Patriots have been suspected in previous incidents.
> 
> The Patriots will be allowed an opportunity to present their case by Friday, sources said, most likely via the telephone.
> 
> NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said on Tuesday that no official decision has been made and that the club has not been notified.
> 
> The league also was reviewing a possible violation into the number of radio frequencies the Patriots were using during Sunday's game, sources said. The team did not have a satisfactory explanation when asked about possible irregularities in its communication setup during the game."
> 
> Sources: Goodell determines Pats broke rules by taping Jets' signals
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me to be a very real situation and not the first time.  The moral is do not cheat the first time and no one will questions your actions or motives. The Patriots have a terrible stink wherever they go and what ever they do for good reason.
Click to expand...


Whatever happened with that review of a possible violation with the number of radio frequencies being used? It's kind of sad how much real estate the Patriots  occupy in the heads of coaches and fans alike.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s a league problem. It’s wherever,” said Panthers coach Ron Rivera. “It will go out right in the middle and not just here or in New England or in San Francisco, but it could go out in a critical time.”
> 
> Said Texans coach Bill O’Brien: “It happened in Dallas, it happens here, it happens wherever I’ve been.”
> 
> Said Eagles coach Chip Kelly: “I’ve heard a lot of things on the headsets, I think there’s a lot of frequency issues some places. I’ve heard air traffic control and a lot of different things.”
> 
> Said Cowboys coach Jason Garrett: “That’s certainly been a part of having to deal with game day situations, throughout my career as a player and a coach.”
> 
> Said Jets coach Todd Bowles: “It’s happened a bunch of other places. There have been times when the headsets have gone out, it wasn’t New England, I can’t remember the places we’ve had it, but we’ve had some of those headset problems.”
> 
> Said Lions coach Jim Caldwell: “It happens sometimes, sometimes there are quirks and technology is not always perfect. Things pop up. The problem is if you’re not prepared for it. If you’re not prepared for it, you’re going to have some issues.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches say headset problems happen often outside New England
> 
> Yeah, totally just the Patriots finding a brand spanking new way to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Goodell is considering severe sanctions, including the possibility of docking the Patriots "multiple draft picks" because it is the competitive violation in the wake of a stern warning to all teams since he became commissioner, the sources said. The Patriots have been suspected in previous incidents.
> 
> The Patriots will be allowed an opportunity to present their case by Friday, sources said, most likely via the telephone.
> 
> NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said on Tuesday that no official decision has been made and that the club has not been notified.
> 
> The league also was reviewing a possible violation into the number of radio frequencies the Patriots were using during Sunday's game, sources said. The team did not have a satisfactory explanation when asked about possible irregularities in its communication setup during the game."
> 
> Sources: Goodell determines Pats broke rules by taping Jets' signals
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me to be a very real situation and not the first time.  The moral is do not cheat the first time and no one will questions your actions or motives. The Patriots have a terrible stink wherever they go and what ever they do for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with that review of a possible violation with the number of radio frequencies being used? It's kind of sad how much real estate the Patriots  occupy in the heads of coaches and fans alike.
Click to expand...


Mack20: "It's kind of sad how much real estate the Patriots  occupy in the heads of coaches and fans alike." 

Like those who sit on messageboards and fight like hell for the vindication of a team that has hired murderers, liars and cheats.


----------



## mack20

At least I'm busy talking about a team I LIKE.  You're busy bitching incessantly about a team you shouldn't care about and know almost nothing factual about.  I hate the Jets with a passion but you don't see me posting here (or anywhere) about them constantly.  Because I'm less pathetic than you are.


----------



## mack20

Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.


This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:

"Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."

From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> At least I'm busy talking about a team I LIKE.  You're busy bitching incessantly about a team you shouldn't care about and know almost nothing factual about.  I hate the Jets with a passion but you don't see me posting here (or anywhere) about them constantly.  Because I'm less pathetic than you are.


I am talking about the league and the sport itself . There is too much shit to walk through to believe the Patriots or any of their success stories were attained without cheating and lying, even Robert Kraft  thinks so.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
Click to expand...

I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm busy talking about a team I LIKE.  You're busy bitching incessantly about a team you shouldn't care about and know almost nothing factual about.  I hate the Jets with a passion but you don't see me posting here (or anywhere) about them constantly.  Because I'm less pathetic than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about the league and the sport itself . There is too much shit to walk through to believe the Patriots or any of their success stories were attained without cheating and lying, even Robert Kraft  thinks so.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're talking about the league itself and it just ALWAYS happens to also be about the Patriots. It's pretty obvious you don't realize how pathetic you sound all the time.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.
Click to expand...

Read Grasshopper, read


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm busy talking about a team I LIKE.  You're busy bitching incessantly about a team you shouldn't care about and know almost nothing factual about.  I hate the Jets with a passion but you don't see me posting here (or anywhere) about them constantly.  Because I'm less pathetic than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about the league and the sport itself . There is too much shit to walk through to believe the Patriots or any of their success stories were attained without cheating and lying, even Robert Kraft  thinks so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're talking about the league itself and it just ALWAYS happens to also be about the Patriots. It's pretty obvious you don't realize how pathetic you sound all the time.
Click to expand...

The Patriots are  the worst offenders we _should _talk about them.


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> Steelers headsets pick up Patriots' radio broadcast - CNN.com
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?








Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read Grasshopper, read
Click to expand...


Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read Grasshopper, read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.
Click to expand...

A hint, read post 22.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read Grasshopper, read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hint, read post 22.
Click to expand...


A hint, read post 23.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read Grasshopper, read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hint, read post 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 23.
Click to expand...

Reread and look at the source material. I cannot read it for you.


----------



## Dot Com

JimH52 said:


> Steelers headsets pick up Patriots' radio broadcast - CNN.com
> 
> Good Grief!  Do the Cheatriots have no shame?


Lol the cheatriots are nothing of not consistent  

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything at all about headsets or radio frequencies in that quote.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Read Grasshopper, read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hint, read post 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 23.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread and look at the source material. I cannot read it for you.
Click to expand...


Your strategy here is fascinating, though sadly not at all innovative.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Grasshopper, read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hint, read post 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 23.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread and look at the source material. I cannot read it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your strategy here is fascinating, though sadly not at all innovative.
Click to expand...

Your unwillingness or inability to accept facts is not something I can fix.


----------



## JimH52

I guess they figure thar Roger will do nothing, like usual.  Owners for 31 teams are getting tired if their cheating.  The Cheatriots are an embarassment to the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

So you losers are all over here now bashing the Patriots on this nonsense now?  Too funny!

You're all so obsessed with the Patriots it's become farce at this point.  The NFL comes out and says the headsets were nothing that the Patriots did...that it was a malfunction that happens in inclement weather.  Tomlin comes out and admits after he cools off that he spoke out of turn.  But to you ass clowns it's more "proof" that the Patriots cheat!  

You know what's REALLY an embarrassment, Jim?  You and your whiny little friends!


----------



## Oldstyle

What's amusing is watching teams say they take all these extra precautions when they play the Patriots...yet none of them ever seem to catch that Pats doing what they suspect they are doing!  Peyton Manning thinks the Patriots "bug" the visiting teams locker room?  Gee, Peyton...could you be saying that because the Patriots historically OWN YOUR ASS?  All your "OMAHA"  "OMAHA"  "OMAHA"! hasn't confused the Patriots but their defensive schemes have confused you into throwing interceptions.  That isn't bugs...that's someone being smarter than you are!  If the Patriots WERE bugging locker rooms don't you think an opposing team would have found a bug at this point?  Yet they don't!  Why is that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

old FART STYLE is back to fart again.


----------



## JimH52

I heard the NFL is putting asterisks by each SB win...

*** Won while Cheating


----------



## Papageorgio

JimH52 said:


> I heard the NFL is putting asterisks by each SB win...
> 
> *** Won while Cheating



Yeah, that will happen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s a league problem. It’s wherever,” said Panthers coach Ron Rivera. “It will go out right in the middle and not just here or in New England or in San Francisco, but it could go out in a critical time.”
> 
> Said Texans coach Bill O’Brien: “It happened in Dallas, it happens here, it happens wherever I’ve been.”
> 
> Said Eagles coach Chip Kelly: “I’ve heard a lot of things on the headsets, I think there’s a lot of frequency issues some places. I’ve heard air traffic control and a lot of different things.”
> 
> Said Cowboys coach Jason Garrett: “That’s certainly been a part of having to deal with game day situations, throughout my career as a player and a coach.”
> 
> Said Jets coach Todd Bowles: “It’s happened a bunch of other places. There have been times when the headsets have gone out, it wasn’t New England, I can’t remember the places we’ve had it, but we’ve had some of those headset problems.”
> 
> Said Lions coach Jim Caldwell: “It happens sometimes, sometimes there are quirks and technology is not always perfect. Things pop up. The problem is if you’re not prepared for it. If you’re not prepared for it, you’re going to have some issues.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches say headset problems happen often outside New England
> 
> Yeah, totally just the Patriots finding a brand spanking new way to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Goodell is considering severe sanctions, including the possibility of docking the Patriots "multiple draft picks" because it is the competitive violation in the wake of a stern warning to all teams since he became commissioner, the sources said. The Patriots have been suspected in previous incidents.
> 
> The Patriots will be allowed an opportunity to present their case by Friday, sources said, most likely via the telephone.
> 
> NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said on Tuesday that no official decision has been made and that the club has not been notified.
> 
> The league also was reviewing a possible violation into the number of radio frequencies the Patriots were using during Sunday's game, sources said. The team did not have a satisfactory explanation when asked about possible irregularities in its communication setup during the game."
> 
> Sources: Goodell determines Pats broke rules by taping Jets' signals
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me to be a very real situation and not the first time.  The moral is do not cheat the first time and no one will questions your actions or motives. The Patriots have a terrible stink wherever they go and what ever they do for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with that review of a possible violation with the number of radio frequencies being used? It's kind of sad how much real estate the Patriots  occupy in the heads of coaches and fans alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mack20: "It's kind of sad how much real estate the Patriots  occupy in the heads of coaches and fans alike."
> 
> Like those who sit on messageboards and fight like hell for the vindication of a team that has hired murderers, liars and cheats.
Click to expand...

Indeed.

what really surprises me is that Belicheat did not ask Kraft to sign thug Aldon Smith to their roster.He would fit right in with them.

To no surprise though,the Raiders have shown that they are still the thugs of the NFL as well and have not changed their ways by signing him recently.

Mark Davis is a chip off the old block to his father Al,an apple that did not fall far from the tree. Only now the Raiders  can no longer boast about being the TOP DOG anymore when it comes to signing criminals to their team.

The cheatriots still take the cake since as much of a thug smith is,he at least isnt a murderer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you didn't answer me about what happened with those radio frequencies in 2007.  I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the Spygate investigation and what happened is as follows:
> 
> "Spygate's unanswered questions and destroyed evidence had managed to seize the attention of a hard-charging U.S. senator, Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania, who was threatening a congressional investigation. This would put everyone -- players, coaches, owners and the commissioner -- under oath, a prospect that some in that room at The Breakers believed could threaten the foundation of the NFL.Goodell tried to assuage his bosses: He ordered the destruction of the tapes and notes, he insisted, so they couldn't be exploited again. Many in the room didn't believe it. And some would conclude it was as if Goodell, Kraft and Belichick had acted like partners, complicit in trying to sweep the scandal's details under the rug while the rest of the league was left wondering how much glory the Patriots' cheating had cost their teams."
> 
> From Spygate to Deflategate: Inside what split the NFL and New England Patriots apart
Click to expand...


you took the cheatriot apologists to school as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you highlight the part of that paragraph that mentions headsets or multiple frequency investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 23.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread and look at the source material. I cannot read it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your strategy here is fascinating, though sadly not at all innovative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your unwillingness or inability to accept facts is not something I can fix.
Click to expand...



you can only lead the horse to the water so many times,if they refuse to read the book you lay out for them,they'll never learn.

you cant educate the ignorant when they refuse to take their hands away from their eyes.


----------



## JimH52

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 23.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread and look at the source material. I cannot read it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your strategy here is fascinating, though sadly not at all innovative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your unwillingness or inability to accept facts is not something I can fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you can only lead the horse to the water so many times,if they refuse to read the book you lay out for them,they'll never learn.
> 
> you cant educate the ignorant when they refuse to take their hands away from their eyes.
Click to expand...


or away from their deflated balls....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hint, read post 23.
> 
> 
> 
> Reread and look at the source material. I cannot read it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your strategy here is fascinating, though sadly not at all innovative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your unwillingness or inability to accept facts is not something I can fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you can only lead the horse to the water so many times,if they refuse to read the book you lay out for them,they'll never learn.
> 
> you cant educate the ignorant when they refuse to take their hands away from their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or away from their deflated balls....
Click to expand...

Indeed.cheatriot fans cant take their hands off their deflated balls.


----------



## Oldstyle

Tom Brady was on the field this week because a Federal judge looked at what the NFL tried to do to Brady and ruled that he wasn't treated "fairly".  None of you Patriot haters can quite get your heads around that though because the last thing you want is for fairness to be employed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## TrinityPower

Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either


exactly,another good analogy i like to use that takes them to school when they try to defend Bradys cowardly actions of destroying his cell phone saying he is innocent is i then say yeah Brady is innocent and there was no coverup,Hillary is also innocent in the vince foster death where she ordered white house officials to shread the documents when they were being investigated over a coverup suicide when it was an obvious murder.

Brady did not participate in any coverup and neither did Hillary in the vince foster murder.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either



Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?

With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
Click to expand...

Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
Click to expand...

 
Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?


----------



## Oldstyle

Explain to me why the Chicago Bears can heat up game balls that their quarterback used on a frigid day...get caught doing it but the NFL doesn't do anything to them... while the Patriots are "alleged" to have deflated balls...a charge that the NFL can't prove...and yet they have been fined a million dollars by the NFL, lost a first round draft choice and a second round draft choice plus lost the use of their star quarterback for a quarter of the season?  How is that even close to being equitable?


----------



## TrinityPower

Here is a great article outlining what the rest of NFL fans question about the Patriots organization.  And Brady himself said he receives game balls to his specifications.  For me and many other NFL followers is admission but I know you do not see it that way.  Defend them all you want but there are a lot more people questioning the actions/non actions of the commish, coach and Brady.
Why didn’t Belichick receive punishment for #DeflateGate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
Click to expand...


Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.

He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.

Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.

after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.

he hates being proven wrong.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Here is a great article outlining what the rest of NFL fans question about the Patriots organization.  And Brady himself said he receives game balls to his specifications.  For me and many other NFL followers is admission but I know you do not see it that way.  Defend them all you want but there are a lot more people questioning the actions/non actions of the commish, coach and Brady.
> Why didn’t Belichick receive punishment for #DeflateGate?



Do you not understand that getting game balls to a quarterbacks "specifications" is something that the League's star quarterbacks lobbied for and were granted?  It isn't just Tom Brady that uses game balls to his specifications...it's Aaron Rodgers...it's Peyton Manning...it's Drew Brees...they ALL do what you "question" about Tom Brady.  I don't see Tom Brady's admission that he prefers his game balls to be on the low end of the inflation scale as any more of an admission of guilt than Aaron Rodger's admission that he likes his game balls as inflated as he can get them.

What would you punish Belichick for?  Because game balls were slightly under inflated from when they were tested before the game...a difference that can be explained by the difference in temperature between the locker rooms and the field?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
Click to expand...

I maintained all along that Brady would win his appeal in court and I stated why I thought that would be the case.  Roger Goodell was granted almost unlimited authority to punish NFL players as he sees fit by the CBA but the CBA's language also requires him to make "fair" rulings.  The reason that the NFL lost that appeal was that Tom Brady was not treated fairly by Roger Goodell or by the Ted Wells investigation.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Here is a great article outlining what the rest of NFL fans question about the Patriots organization.  And Brady himself said he receives game balls to his specifications.  For me and many other NFL followers is admission but I know you do not see it that way.  Defend them all you want but there are a lot more people questioning the actions/non actions of the commish, coach and Brady.
> Why didn’t Belichick receive punishment for #DeflateGate?



I'm curious, Trinity...did you read that article?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Old Fartstyle no doubt is going into meltdown mode I am sure since the truth is being told about him by me and the truth hurts his feelings about Reagan  just as it hurts to hear the truth about the cheatriots being cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Why would I go into "meltdown mode" when my viewpoint was just affirmed by a Federal Court judge?  As usual, Fart Boy hasn't a clue...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Somebody will have to explain Fart Boy to me...

He claims that he's got me on ignore because he can't be bothered responding to my posts...

Yet he constantly responds with "someone farted in here "

Which leads me to believe that he's the epitome of an internet coward...hiding behind the ignore feature while he insults those that he supposedly has on ignore.  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm always amused by the people like 9/11 who feel the need to pat themselves on the back about how smart they are.  Doesn't it always seem to be that the ones who spend the most time bragging about how much smarter they are then everyone else are the ones who post the stupidest things!  Like ?  9/11 actually thinks that's an intelligent reply.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?
Click to expand...

*"Tom Brady lied"*

*Tom Brady lied; only the consequences are open to debate*

This is one rendition of the facts but we all know you do not these pesky little things called facts if they threaten the object of your man-love.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Why would I go into "meltdown mode" when my viewpoint was just affirmed by a Federal Court judge?  As usual, Fart Boy hasn't a clue...


Your viewpoint that Brady is innocent has not been decided that was never before the court unless you have information that would enlighten us all.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Tom Brady lied"*
> 
> *Tom Brady lied; only the consequences are open to debate*
> 
> This is one rendition of the facts but we all know you do not these pesky little things called facts if they threaten the object of your man-love.
Click to expand...


That was an article from last May, Phallics!  Back when you Brady haters were touting the Wells Report as gospel and declaring Brady guilty and the case closed.

Well gee whiz...a lot has happened since then.  A Federal judge looked at the Wells Report and apparently disagrees with your version of what is factual!  You Brady haters got handed your ass in a court that the NFL cherry picked to have this case heard.  Funny thing...when it came down to what was indeed fact and what was nothing more than assumptions...the NFL's case turned out to be nothing more than hot air.


----------



## Alex.

OldfartStyle takes a selfie while preparing to watch Tom Brady play.









(He sent it to Brady swak)


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Tom Brady lied"*
> 
> *Tom Brady lied; only the consequences are open to debate*
> 
> This is one rendition of the facts but we all know you do not these pesky little things called facts if they threaten the object of your man-love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an article from last May, Phallics!  Back when you Brady haters were touting the Wells Report as gospel and declaring Brady guilty and the case closed.
> 
> Well gee whiz...a lot has happened since then.  A Federal judge looked at the Wells Report and apparently disagrees with your version of what is factual!  You Brady haters got handed your ass in a court that the NFL cherry picked to have this case heard.  Funny thing...when it came down to what was indeed fact and what was nothing more than assumptions...the NFL's case turned out to be nothing more than hot air.
Click to expand...

Time does not matter what matters is the substance and of course Brady's own admissions.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> OldfartStyle takes a selfie while preparing to watch Tom Brady play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He sent it to Brady swak)



Ah, yes...another picture from the vast collection of things related to men's genitalia that Phallics always has on hand!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Tom Brady lied"*
> 
> *Tom Brady lied; only the consequences are open to debate*
> 
> This is one rendition of the facts but we all know you do not these pesky little things called facts if they threaten the object of your man-love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an article from last May, Phallics!  Back when you Brady haters were touting the Wells Report as gospel and declaring Brady guilty and the case closed.
> 
> Well gee whiz...a lot has happened since then.  A Federal judge looked at the Wells Report and apparently disagrees with your version of what is factual!  You Brady haters got handed your ass in a court that the NFL cherry picked to have this case heard.  Funny thing...when it came down to what was indeed fact and what was nothing more than assumptions...the NFL's case turned out to be nothing more than hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time does not matter what matters is the substance and of course Brady's own admissions.
Click to expand...


You mean the part where Brady testified under oath that he did nothing wrong?

Or the "substance" of the Well's Report that simply wasn't there?  Millions spent on a report that was hundreds of pages long yet can be summed up with one sentence...Brady "might" have "possibly" known about violations that "might" have "possibly" taken place?  Is that the substance you're referring to?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Tom Brady lied"*
> 
> *Tom Brady lied; only the consequences are open to debate*
> 
> This is one rendition of the facts but we all know you do not these pesky little things called facts if they threaten the object of your man-love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an article from last May, Phallics!  Back when you Brady haters were touting the Wells Report as gospel and declaring Brady guilty and the case closed.
> 
> Well gee whiz...a lot has happened since then.  A Federal judge looked at the Wells Report and apparently disagrees with your version of what is factual!  You Brady haters got handed your ass in a court that the NFL cherry picked to have this case heard.  Funny thing...when it came down to what was indeed fact and what was nothing more than assumptions...the NFL's case turned out to be nothing more than hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time does not matter what matters is the substance and of course Brady's own admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the part where Brady testified under oath that he did nothing wrong?
> 
> Or the "substance" of the Well's Report that simply wasn't there?  Millions spent on a report that was hundreds of pages long yet can be summed up with one sentence...Brady "might" have "possibly" known about violations that "might" have "possibly" taken place?  Is that the substance you're referring to?
Click to expand...

That in addition to he damning admissions.


----------



## Oldstyle

You had to go back to last May for that article because last May some people still believed that the Well's Report was a viable document.  Now it's being used for toilet paper at NFL headquarters!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle takes a selfie while preparing to watch Tom Brady play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He sent it to Brady swak)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes...another picture from the vast collection of things related to men's genitalia that Phallics always has on hand!
Click to expand...

Yet you do not protest the publication, kinda tickles your fancy huh?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You had to go back to last May for that article because last May some people still believed that the Well's Report was a viable document.  Now it's being used for toilet paper at NFL headquarters!


Facts do not change over time, nor does Brady's admission.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a history of Tom Brady lying?  If so I'd love to hear it, Trinity?
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady lied"*
> 
> *Tom Brady lied; only the consequences are open to debate*
> 
> This is one rendition of the facts but we all know you do not these pesky little things called facts if they threaten the object of your man-love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an article from last May, Phallics!  Back when you Brady haters were touting the Wells Report as gospel and declaring Brady guilty and the case closed.
> 
> Well gee whiz...a lot has happened since then.  A Federal judge looked at the Wells Report and apparently disagrees with your version of what is factual!  You Brady haters got handed your ass in a court that the NFL cherry picked to have this case heard.  Funny thing...when it came down to what was indeed fact and what was nothing more than assumptions...the NFL's case turned out to be nothing more than hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time does not matter what matters is the substance and of course Brady's own admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the part where Brady testified under oath that he did nothing wrong?
> 
> Or the "substance" of the Well's Report that simply wasn't there?  Millions spent on a report that was hundreds of pages long yet can be summed up with one sentence...Brady "might" have "possibly" known about violations that "might" have "possibly" taken place?  Is that the substance you're referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That in addition to he damning admissions.
Click to expand...


What "damning admissions"?  That he destroyed his cell phone because he didn't want people like you poking through his private communications?  That's all you've got, Phallics and it's not damning at all.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle takes a selfie while preparing to watch Tom Brady play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He sent it to Brady swak)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes...another picture from the vast collection of things related to men's genitalia that Phallics always has on hand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you do not protest the publication, kinda tickles your fancy huh?
Click to expand...


Pictures of male genitalia don't tickle anything with me, Phallics!  You on the other hand, can't seem to get enough!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle takes a selfie while preparing to watch Tom Brady play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He sent it to Brady swak)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes...another picture from the vast collection of things related to men's genitalia that Phallics always has on hand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you do not protest the publication, kinda tickles your fancy huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pictures of male genitalia don't tickle anything with me, Phallics!  You on the other hand, can't seem to get enough!
Click to expand...

If you are learning disabled please let me know and I will leave you alone. I have never posted male Genitalia* perhaps it is deep in your subconscious that you have imagined these images or maybe you just do not know what you are talking about which is forgivable in view of your stance regarding Brady's innocence.

**Genitalia:* The male or female reproductive organs. The genitalia include internal and external structures. The male internal genitalia are the testes, epididymis, and vas deferens. The male external genitalia are the penis and scrotum.
Genitalia


----------



## Oldstyle

So you're not obsessed with male genitalia but you do post pictures of jock straps...got ya'!


----------



## Oldstyle

So did you want to admit at this point that I actually WAS the smartest person in the room when I told you, Dottie and Fart Boy that I didn't buy the Wells Report and didn't think that the NFL would win the appeal by the Player's Union?

Hmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So did you want to admit at this point that I actually WAS the smartest person in the room when I told you, Dottie and Fart Boy that I didn't buy the Wells Report and didn't think that the NFL would win the appeal by the Player's Union?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm?


You said a lot of things including  that the federal Judge found Brady innocent, Robert Kraft had class and Brady did not lie. All seem to be wrong so much for your prognostications and analysis.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to admit at this point that I actually WAS the smartest person in the room when I told you, Dottie and Fart Boy that I didn't buy the Wells Report and didn't think that the NFL would win the appeal by the Player's Union?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> You said a lot of things including  that the federal Judge found Brady innocent, Robert Kraft had class and Brady did not lie. All seem to be wrong so much for your prognostications and analysis.
Click to expand...


Can't bring yourself to admit that you were dead wrong when you stated that it was all over once Goodell ruled that Brady would be suspended for 4 games...can you?

I don't recall ever saying that the Federal judge found Brady innocent.  Care to show where that took place?

As for Robert Kraft?  He has enough class to admit when he's been wrong.  You could learn from him...

I guess you think if you simply keep repeating your claim that Tom Brady lied that somehow that will make it be true.  Kind of like if you keep telling yourself he's still suspended that it won't be him running out onto the field this Sunday?


----------



## Oldstyle

Show me a single "prognostication" of mine that turned out to be wrong, Phallics.  I know it's got to chafe like hell for you but I turned out to be spot on with my belief that Brady would win on appeal.


----------



## mack20

Alex, for the love of all that is holy will you please shut. the. fuck. up already.

Everyone gets it, you're an asshole who wants to bitch and moan and whine nonstop about a team you neither like nor care about. It's boring as FUCK to read. You're not even doing a good job of trolling here.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to admit at this point that I actually WAS the smartest person in the room when I told you, Dottie and Fart Boy that I didn't buy the Wells Report and didn't think that the NFL would win the appeal by the Player's Union?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> You said a lot of things including  that the federal Judge found Brady innocent, Robert Kraft had class and Brady did not lie. All seem to be wrong so much for your prognostications and analysis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't bring yourself to admit that you were dead wrong when you stated that it was all over once Goodell ruled that Brady would be suspended for 4 games...can you?
> 
> I don't recall ever saying that the Federal judge found Brady innocent.  Care to show where that took place?
> 
> As for Robert Kraft?  He has enough class to admit when he's been wrong.  You could learn from him...
> 
> I guess you think if you simply keep repeating your claim that Tom Brady lied that somehow that will make it be true.  Kind of like if you keep telling yourself he's still suspended that it won't be him running out onto the field this Sunday?
Click to expand...

I do not care so much for suspension as I do for legacy. As far as you being right you are like a broken clock, even that is right twice per day or .00002314814% of the time. You deified Brady and no matter the case, no matter the facts you will always claim he did nothing wrong. You will even state he did not gain any advantage when  the Patriots were found several time to be cheating in order to gain an unfair advantage. Kraft has been caught along with his team to have cheated yet you will claim that has a modicum of class.Kraft  has his cohorts hired a known gang member who was a murderer and you call that class? Put down the Koolaid and get a sober sense about yourself. Say to yourself over and over again , "Brady is not my god, Brady is not my god"          This may help you Cult Deprogramming

I believe the NFL filed an appeal on Judge Berman's decision.

Brady got a lot of help in his career.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
Click to expand...

"Just be grateful oldfartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.
Click to expand...

Exactly!!!

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just be grateful oldfartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.
Click to expand...


I hate to say I told you so, Phallics but if you remember...I was the guy saying this wasn't over when the NFL suspended Brady for four games while you were jumping up and down and creaming yourself because you thought Brady wasn't going to play.  I stated then that I thought the Wells Report was a joke, that the suspension of Brady made no sense at all given what we knew happened and that I thought Goodell's decision would be overturned on appeal.

So which one of us "lawyers" was right?  I'm sorry, little buddy but I nailed it as far as what the court's decision would ultimately be and why they would arrive at that decision.

Unlike you, I read the CBA...had a good idea what Goodell's powers were and what the language in the CBA stipulated.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and Hillary didn't have anything important on those emails that were purged either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just be grateful oldfartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to say I told you so, Phallics but if you remember...I was the guy saying this wasn't over when the NFL suspended Brady for four games while you were jumping up and down and creaming yourself because you thought Brady wasn't going to play.  I stated then that I thought the Wells Report was a joke, that the suspension of Brady made no sense at all given what we knew happened and that I thought Goodell's decision would be overturned on appeal.
> 
> So which one of us "lawyers" was right?  I'm sorry, little buddy but I nailed it as far as what the court's decision would ultimately be and why they would arrive at that decision.
> 
> Unlike you, I read the CBA...had a good idea what Goodell's powers were and what the language in the CBA stipulated.
Click to expand...

LOL you love to take credit for that which you did not have a clue, much like your hero, the 6th round draft  pick. You make you decisions based on which angle you are viewing Brady's butt and cry at the very idea of anyone disagreeing. The only thing you wish you nailed is Brady's butt. As far as I am, concerned the judge exceeded his authority and reformed the CBA.

You are no lawyer now get me a beer and make me a sammie, you know how I like it with "OldStyle" Mustard.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You just compared a Secretary of State's conducting business on private e-mail accounts to hide her actions from scrutiny to Tom Brady's destroying his cell phone because he doesn't want people prying into his private life?
> 
> With all due respect, Trinity...one of those individuals has a long history of telling lies and stonewalling investigations...a history that literally goes back twenty plus years.  The other has a spotless reputation when it comes to lying but also has a long history of doing his best to keep his personal life private.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just be grateful oldfartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to say I told you so, Phallics but if you remember...I was the guy saying this wasn't over when the NFL suspended Brady for four games while you were jumping up and down and creaming yourself because you thought Brady wasn't going to play.  I stated then that I thought the Wells Report was a joke, that the suspension of Brady made no sense at all given what we knew happened and that I thought Goodell's decision would be overturned on appeal.
> 
> So which one of us "lawyers" was right?  I'm sorry, little buddy but I nailed it as far as what the court's decision would ultimately be and why they would arrive at that decision.
> 
> Unlike you, I read the CBA...had a good idea what Goodell's powers were and what the language in the CBA stipulated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you love to take credit for that which you did not have a clue, much like your hero, the 6th round draft  pick. You make you decisions based on which angle you are viewing Brady's butt and cry at the very idea of anyone disagreeing. The only thing you wish you nailed is Brady's butt. As far as I am, concerned the judge exceeded his authority and reformed the CBA.
> 
> You are no lawyer now get me a beer and make me a sammie, you know how I like it with "OldStyle" Mustard.
Click to expand...


You still don't know why the judge ruled the way he did...do you, Phallics?  This whole "legal system" thing is a big mystery to you...isn't it?

If you ask really nicely...I'll see if I can explain it to you.  I promise to use little words and pictures so you can follow along!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently your brain has been wiped clean like a hard drive as well.  There is a history of cheating with the Patriots organization it is just that die hard Patriot fans erase that from memory and can't retrieve current information properly but you keep believing what you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just be grateful oldfartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to say I told you so, Phallics but if you remember...I was the guy saying this wasn't over when the NFL suspended Brady for four games while you were jumping up and down and creaming yourself because you thought Brady wasn't going to play.  I stated then that I thought the Wells Report was a joke, that the suspension of Brady made no sense at all given what we knew happened and that I thought Goodell's decision would be overturned on appeal.
> 
> So which one of us "lawyers" was right?  I'm sorry, little buddy but I nailed it as far as what the court's decision would ultimately be and why they would arrive at that decision.
> 
> Unlike you, I read the CBA...had a good idea what Goodell's powers were and what the language in the CBA stipulated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you love to take credit for that which you did not have a clue, much like your hero, the 6th round draft  pick. You make you decisions based on which angle you are viewing Brady's butt and cry at the very idea of anyone disagreeing. The only thing you wish you nailed is Brady's butt. As far as I am, concerned the judge exceeded his authority and reformed the CBA.
> 
> You are no lawyer now get me a beer and make me a sammie, you know how I like it with "OldStyle" Mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't know why the judge ruled the way he did...do you, Phallics?  This whole "legal system" thing is a big mystery to you...isn't it?
> 
> If you ask really nicely...I'll see if I can explain it to you.  I promise to use little words and pictures so you can follow along!
Click to expand...

Ok douche boi this was Berman's standard which is incorrect, "the Federal Arbitration Act".


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be grateful old fartstyle isnt your lawyer.He would lose every case for you the way he plays dodgeball in debates all the time ignoring facts.
> The judge would say to him-son you were presented an argument,you are not saying anything.are you going to address your opponents argument? if you are going to just dismiss it and not address is son,then I have to rule against you here.
> 
> He can NEVER admit he is wrong on anything.I took him to school on how contrary to the myth spread by the controlled media and our corrupt schools,Reagan was not the great president he has been painted to be and was a mass murderer who actually ruined the economy.
> 
> Along with many others it was easy as pit to take him to school on that same as it is with the cheatriots and he played dodgeball with me on that as well just as he did with you and everybody else on the issue of the cheatriots scandals.
> 
> after that,i finally stopped wasting time with him and put him on ignore.
> 
> he hates being proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> "Just be grateful oldfartstyle isnt your lawyer." He would make his client into a jail-wife in  no time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to say I told you so, Phallics but if you remember...I was the guy saying this wasn't over when the NFL suspended Brady for four games while you were jumping up and down and creaming yourself because you thought Brady wasn't going to play.  I stated then that I thought the Wells Report was a joke, that the suspension of Brady made no sense at all given what we knew happened and that I thought Goodell's decision would be overturned on appeal.
> 
> So which one of us "lawyers" was right?  I'm sorry, little buddy but I nailed it as far as what the court's decision would ultimately be and why they would arrive at that decision.
> 
> Unlike you, I read the CBA...had a good idea what Goodell's powers were and what the language in the CBA stipulated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you love to take credit for that which you did not have a clue, much like your hero, the 6th round draft  pick. You make you decisions based on which angle you are viewing Brady's butt and cry at the very idea of anyone disagreeing. The only thing you wish you nailed is Brady's butt. As far as I am, concerned the judge exceeded his authority and reformed the CBA.
> 
> You are no lawyer now get me a beer and make me a sammie, you know how I like it with "OldStyle" Mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't know why the judge ruled the way he did...do you, Phallics?  This whole "legal system" thing is a big mystery to you...isn't it?
> 
> If you ask really nicely...I'll see if I can explain it to you.  I promise to use little words and pictures so you can follow along!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok douche boi this was Berman's standard which is incorrect, "the Federal Arbitration Act".
Click to expand...


Berman's ruling was centered on one thing and one thing alone, Phallics!  He basically ruled that although Roger Goodell was given broad powers by the CBO to impose discipline on players the term "fair" was used in the description of those powers and in Berman's opinion, the punishment that Goodell levied against Brady was not "fair" and therefore went against the CBO.  That's it in a nutshell and THAT is exactly what I said would make the NFL a loser in the lawsuit that the Players Union filed against Goodell.  What is or is not "fair" was never discussed in that CBO and when something is ambiguous like that in a legal document then a judge is usually called upon to decide what is or is not fair.

Should I find some big pictures that explain "fair" to you or can you grasp that concept?


----------



## Oldstyle

"Douche boi"?  You really are chafed...aren't you!  LOL


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> "Douche boi"?  You really are chafed...aren't you!  LOL


Actually I am not I have having some fun with you. I do have to thank you though. I coach football for my girlfriend's boy and I stress to the kids that it is ok to have a sports hero as someone to aspire to be like but not make him your god.  I told them about how you have done just that with Brady and how it has effected you, and just where your self esteem is derived from. This is where I got the name oldfartstyle that is what they call you. A silver lining of sorts because I wanted you to know you have helped shape the view of these young minds.


----------



## Oldstyle

Boy I would have LOVED to have a coach like that when I was a kid!  Instead of simply teaching your kids how to play a sport...you teach them how to obsess about one of the greatest quarterbacks ever to play the game and to call anyone who disagrees with your beliefs names?

Nothing personal, Phallics...but the thought of you shaping young minds is a bit scary!  You don't show them any of your pictures do you?


----------



## Oldstyle

Did you sit them down and explain to them that they really shouldn't let their opinions of people be influenced by unfounded rumors?  That people like to talk a lot of garbage...especially about people they are jealous of?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Boy I would have LOVED to have a coach like that when I was a kid!  Instead of simply teaching your kids how to play a sport...you teach them how to obsess about one of the greatest quarterbacks ever to play the game and to call anyone who disagrees with your beliefs names?
> 
> Nothing personal, Phallics...but the thought of you shaping young minds is a bit scary!  You don't show them any of your pictures do you?





Olsfartstyle: "one of the greatest quarterbacks"

Wipe your mouth you are drooling. Oh btw he is a cheater and a liar his admissions and the investigation of deflate has shown as much, in addition to all the help he has received over the years from spygate etc etc.

Now go make me that sammie my tummy is grumbling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> OldfartStyle takes a selfie while preparing to watch Tom Brady play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He sent it to Brady swak)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to admit at this point that I actually WAS the smartest person in the room when I told you, Dottie and Fart Boy that I didn't buy the Wells Report and didn't think that the NFL would win the appeal by the Player's Union?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> You said a lot of things including  that the federal Judge found Brady innocent, Robert Kraft had class and Brady did not lie. All seem to be wrong so much for your prognostications and analysis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't bring yourself to admit that you were dead wrong when you stated that it was all over once Goodell ruled that Brady would be suspended for 4 games...can you?
> 
> I don't recall ever saying that the Federal judge found Brady innocent.  Care to show where that took place?
> 
> As for Robert Kraft?  He has enough class to admit when he's been wrong.  You could learn from him...
> 
> I guess you think if you simply keep repeating your claim that Tom Brady lied that somehow that will make it be true.  Kind of like if you keep telling yourself he's still suspended that it won't be him running out onto the field this Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not care so much for suspension as I do for legacy. As far as you being right you are like a broken clock, even that is right twice per day or .00002314814% of the time. You deified Brady and no matter the case, no matter the facts you will always claim he did nothing wrong. You will even state he did not gain any advantage when  the Patriots were found several time to be cheating in order to gain an unfair advantage. Kraft has been caught along with his team to have cheated yet you will claim that has a modicum of class.Kraft  has his cohorts hired a known gang member who was a murderer and you call that class? Put down the Koolaid and get a sober sense about yourself. Say to yourself over and over again , "Brady is not my god, Brady is not my god"          This may help you Cult Deprogramming
> 
> I believe the NFL filed an appeal on Judge Berman's decision.
> 
> Brady got a lot of help in his career.
Click to expand...

as always,old fart style gets taken to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Douche boi"?  You really are chafed...aren't you!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am not I have having some fun with you. I do have to thank you though. I coach football for my girlfriend's boy and I stress to the kids that it is ok to have a sports hero as someone to aspire to be like but not make him your god.  I told them about how you have done just that with Brady and how it has effected you, and just where your self esteem is derived from. This is where I got the name oldfartstyle that is what they call you. A silver lining of sorts because I wanted you to know you have helped shape the view of these young minds.
Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityPower

This is why I love Richard Sherman.  He saw it back in January.  What happened?  Exactly what he said....El zippo!!
Richard Sherman Perfectly Sums Up The Hypocrisy Of The NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> This is why I love Richard Sherman.  He saw it back in January.  What happened?  Exactly what he said....El zippo!!
> Richard Sherman Perfectly Sums Up The Hypocrisy Of The NFL



Yeah that is one thing i do like about him is he speaks his mind and tells the truth as it is.

cheatriot worshipper valerie mentioned that she admired sherman because he recently said that Brady did not cheat.then when i posted his comments from before the superbowl when he mentioned that kraft has a special relationship with Goodel she ignored it and just threw insults since the truth hurts that her team is a bunch of cheaters and liars.

she doesnt know anything about logic and common sense that the NFL obviously got to sherman and told him to retract his statements that he would be punished just as holmgren was for coming out saying he did not realise he would have to compete with the officials along with the players to win the superbowl against the steelers.

it doesnt register with her that they obviously made sherman retract what he said about Brady.

you might post that link to valerie and see what she says NOW.lol


----------



## TrinityPower

Well to be honest I have not seen any women that post on sports forums really talk about football in a serious manner and I do not think anyone takes nor respects their opinions given all I have heard from the female patriot fans is how great their team is and how Brady is innocent but serious comment about any football so far has been absent. Just my observation


----------



## Alex.

TrinityPower said:


> Well to be honest I have not seen any women that post on sports forums really talk about football in a serious manner and I do not think anyone takes nor respects their opinions given all I have heard from the female patriot fans is how great their team is and how Brady is innocent but serious comment about any football so far has been absent. Just my observation


When I read a post in sports it is gender neutral, then when it starts digressing into a drunken rant or medication infused monologue about how a particular team or quarterback it is usually the same poster  over and over again. They are not  a real fan just some crazed internet sports groupie and I do not give much credence to what they have to say. Then again most of what I have seen regarding the OP in support of those who have been found to have cheated, lied or hired a murderer is a cultist or a drunk who despite all evidence to the contrary will sacrifice their dignity and all self respect in order to hold there clay-footed heroes to the esteem of honest hard working counterparts  of the NFL.

Of course this does not apply to those who make valid points  and wish to discuss the issues.


----------



## Oldstyle

So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it! 

Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!


He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!
> 
> 
> 
> He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.
Click to expand...


Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!


----------



## Oldstyle

All that crap you've talked about Brady and the Patriots?  All you did was provide them with a mountain of motivation to prove how stupid that narrative is.  It's EXACTLY what they did after the farce that was "Spy Gate"!  Tom Brady doesn't need to cheat to win...the second half of the Colts game...the Super Bowl...and the first two games of this season should have made that perfectly clear even to a blinders wearing hater like yourself!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!
> 
> 
> 
> He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!
Click to expand...

He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.

I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> All that crap you've talked about Brady and the Patriots?  All you did was provide them with a mountain of motivation to prove how stupid that narrative is.  It's EXACTLY what they did after the farce that was "Spy Gate"!  Tom Brady doesn't need to cheat to win...the second half of the Colts game...the Super Bowl...and the first two games of this season should have made that perfectly clear even to a blinders wearing hater like yourself!


They are cheaters that is their history what else is new.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that crap you've talked about Brady and the Patriots?  All you did was provide them with a mountain of motivation to prove how stupid that narrative is.  It's EXACTLY what they did after the farce that was "Spy Gate"!  Tom Brady doesn't need to cheat to win...the second half of the Colts game...the Super Bowl...and the first two games of this season should have made that perfectly clear even to a blinders wearing hater like yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> They are cheaters that is their history what else is new.
Click to expand...

What they are...is "winners", Phallics!  It's pathetic fans of teams that can't beat them (like you) who use the cheating thing as an excuse for those losses.  Now you've created a cottage industry of reporters who rush to write negative stories about the Patriots because they know that people like you will eat it up with a spoon no matter how ridiculous it is.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!
> 
> 
> 
> He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.
> 
> I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.
Click to expand...

The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!
> 
> 
> 
> He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.
> 
> I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!
Click to expand...

One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did any of you Patriot - Brady haters want to explain how Tom Brady just put up almost 500 yards passing against a Buffalo Bills team that supposedly had one of the toughest defenses in football?  Still cheating?  Using illegal footballs?  Tom Brady and the Pats just shoved a fully inflated NFL football right up Rex Ryan's tushie...and I enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Poor Phallics...Brady makes your head do this doesn't he!
> 
> 
> 
> He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.
> 
> I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.
Click to expand...


Right back to posting about men's genitals, Phallics?  Just can't get that out of your head...can ya', little buddy?


----------



## Oldstyle

You're not going to start up with the jock strap photos again?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He almost cost the Pat a win when he got caught in the back. Played like a 6th round draft pick so maybe there was no cheating today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.
> 
> I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to posting about men's genitals, Phallics?  Just can't get that out of your head...can ya', little buddy?
Click to expand...


He did his job plain and simple. He gets a win that is also plain and simple. You come running in  here like a little girl, drooling and tripping all over yourself like you actually had something to do with his performance. The sad reality is that you should get over yourself. Now go look in your mirror and repeat it is only a game, it is only a game, it is only a game. This may help you  Cult Deprogramming


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You're not going to start up with the jock strap photos again?


If I could dislodge them from your mouth I would.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to start up with the jock strap photos again?
> 
> 
> 
> If I could dislodge them from your mouth I would.
Click to expand...


All the pictures of men's junk seem to come straight from you, Phallics...which begs the question...WHY IS THAT?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Brady just passed for more yards than any player EVER against the Buffalo Bills!  He had 460 yards passing...he had 3 TD's...and he had zero interceptions.  All of that done in about as hostile an environment as you could possibly find.  It was just one more classic performance in a Hall of Fame career and you know what, Phallics...you don't have enough CLASS to admit that he's an amazing quarterback!
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.
> 
> I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to posting about men's genitals, Phallics?  Just can't get that out of your head...can ya', little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job plain and simple. He gets a win that is also plain and simple. You come running in  here like a little girl, drooling and tripping all over yourself like you actually had something to do with his performance. The sad reality is that you should get over yourself. Now go look in your mirror and repeat it is only a game, it is only a game, it is only a game. This may help you  Cult Deprogramming
Click to expand...


I can say without question that I have never had a thing to do with ANYTHING that Tom Brady has accomplished in his life!  I admire his play on the field but I also admire the play of Peyton Manning, of Russell Wilson, of Aaron Rodgers, of J.J. Watt, of Darrelle Revis, of Richard Sherman, of Jordy Nelson, of Rob Gronkowski, of Julio Jones...and on and on.  Unlike you I don't obsess over Tom Brady or any other sports star.  I also don't obsess over teams winning or losing.  Do I enjoy it when a favorite team performs well?  Heck, yeah!  But if they don't then I'm not on here ranting about how their opponent must have cheated in order to have beaten them.  That's your domain, little buddy!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to start up with the jock strap photos again?
> 
> 
> 
> If I could dislodge them from your mouth I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the pictures of men's junk seem to come straight from you, Phallics...which begs the question...WHY IS THAT?
Click to expand...

You are the only poster I have ever seen who melts down when his team/cause has prevailed.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing his job, he made mistakes that is what I find amazing. Fumbles and missteps now rather than the flawless playing we are used to.
> 
> I see that you are on some kind of high and as usual it is due to how another man performs. I am curious to see to  how you are when the Patriots lose.
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to posting about men's genitals, Phallics?  Just can't get that out of your head...can ya', little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job plain and simple. He gets a win that is also plain and simple. You come running in  here like a little girl, drooling and tripping all over yourself like you actually had something to do with his performance. The sad reality is that you should get over yourself. Now go look in your mirror and repeat it is only a game, it is only a game, it is only a game. This may help you  Cult Deprogramming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say without question that I have never had a thing to do with ANYTHING that Tom Brady has accomplished in his life!  I admire his play on the field but I also admire the play of Peyton Manning, of Russell Wilson, of Aaron Rodgers, of J.J. Watt, of Darrelle Revis, of Richard Sherman, of Jordy Nelson, of Rob Gronkowski, of Julio Jones...and on and on.  Unlike you I don't obsess over Tom Brady or any other sports star.  I also don't obsess over teams winning or losing.  Do I enjoy it when a favorite team performs well?  Heck, yeah!  But if they don't then I'm not on here ranting about how their opponent must have cheated in order to have beaten them.  That's your domain, little buddy!
Click to expand...

Oldfartstyle: "I don't obsess over Tom Brady"


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots put up 500 yards of total offense against one of the better rated defenses in the NFL led by one of the greatest defensive coaches in the NFL...and what do you see?  Mistakes?  God, you're pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to posting about men's genitals, Phallics?  Just can't get that out of your head...can ya', little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job plain and simple. He gets a win that is also plain and simple. You come running in  here like a little girl, drooling and tripping all over yourself like you actually had something to do with his performance. The sad reality is that you should get over yourself. Now go look in your mirror and repeat it is only a game, it is only a game, it is only a game. This may help you  Cult Deprogramming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say without question that I have never had a thing to do with ANYTHING that Tom Brady has accomplished in his life!  I admire his play on the field but I also admire the play of Peyton Manning, of Russell Wilson, of Aaron Rodgers, of J.J. Watt, of Darrelle Revis, of Richard Sherman, of Jordy Nelson, of Rob Gronkowski, of Julio Jones...and on and on.  Unlike you I don't obsess over Tom Brady or any other sports star.  I also don't obsess over teams winning or losing.  Do I enjoy it when a favorite team performs well?  Heck, yeah!  But if they don't then I'm not on here ranting about how their opponent must have cheated in order to have beaten them.  That's your domain, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldfartstyle: "I don't obsess over Tom Brady"
Click to expand...


What's amusing is that you're the very definition of obsessive, Phallics!  If you weren't you wouldn't have those two misquotes at the bottom of every one of your posts as you spend months trying to prove Tom Brady and the Patriots cheated your team!  You're obsessed with the Patriots to the point where you criticize Brady for his choice of pool cover and Robert Kraft for having crooked teeth!

I would suggest that you get a life, Dude!  Tom Brady is back on the field being one of the greatest quarterbacks ever to play the game.  I'm sorry but your obsessing about him isn't going to change that!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Ryan is one of the greatest? That has yet to be proven. What is going on here is Brady is in your head and you want to be in his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right back to posting about men's genitals, Phallics?  Just can't get that out of your head...can ya', little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job plain and simple. He gets a win that is also plain and simple. You come running in  here like a little girl, drooling and tripping all over yourself like you actually had something to do with his performance. The sad reality is that you should get over yourself. Now go look in your mirror and repeat it is only a game, it is only a game, it is only a game. This may help you  Cult Deprogramming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say without question that I have never had a thing to do with ANYTHING that Tom Brady has accomplished in his life!  I admire his play on the field but I also admire the play of Peyton Manning, of Russell Wilson, of Aaron Rodgers, of J.J. Watt, of Darrelle Revis, of Richard Sherman, of Jordy Nelson, of Rob Gronkowski, of Julio Jones...and on and on.  Unlike you I don't obsess over Tom Brady or any other sports star.  I also don't obsess over teams winning or losing.  Do I enjoy it when a favorite team performs well?  Heck, yeah!  But if they don't then I'm not on here ranting about how their opponent must have cheated in order to have beaten them.  That's your domain, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldfartstyle: "I don't obsess over Tom Brady"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you're the very definition of obsessive, Phallics!  If you weren't you wouldn't have those two misquotes at the bottom of every one of your posts as you spend months trying to prove Tom Brady and the Patriots cheated your team!  You're obsessed with the Patriots to the point where you criticize Brady for his choice of pool cover and Robert Kraft for having crooked teeth!
> 
> I would suggest that you get a life, Dude!  Tom Brady is back on the field being one of the greatest quarterbacks ever to play the game.  I'm sorry but your obsessing about him isn't going to change that!
Click to expand...


Oldfartstyle: "Tom Brady is back on the field being one of the greatest quarterbacks ever to play the game.  I'm  obsessing about him"


----------



## Oldstyle

Tom Brady would be one of the greatest players ever to play the game not because of anything I do or say but because of what he does on the field.  It's going to be a long year for you, Phallics!  Brady and the Patriots have a chip on their shoulders and that chip is there because of people just like you.  So keep the hate coming...it simply fuels the machine.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Tom Brady would be one of the greatest players ever to play the game not because of anything I do or say but because of what he does on the field.  It's going to be a long year for you, Phallics!  Brady and the Patriots have a chip on their shoulders and that chip is there because of people just like you.  So keep the hate coming...it simply fuels the machine.


He may very well have been  the greatest*, but he cheated and works for liar, cheaters and people who hire murders. Even you with your own version of reality you cannot change that. His past will always follow him and there is his legacy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady would be one of the greatest players ever to play the game not because of anything I do or say but because of what he does on the field.  It's going to be a long year for you, Phallics!  Brady and the Patriots have a chip on their shoulders and that chip is there because of people just like you.  So keep the hate coming...it simply fuels the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well have been  the greatest*, but he cheated and works for liar, cheaters and people who hire murders. Even you with your own version of reality you cannot change that. His past will always follow him and there is his legacy.
Click to expand...


You keep saying that Tom Brady "cheated" but you never back that accusation up with facts.  If his "cheating" is what makes him a great player then kindly explain how he was able to utterly destroy the Colts in the second half of last year's playoff game...was able to defeat the Seahawks in the Super Bowl...and has led the way to two victories this year...one of which was against a defense that was supposed to be one of the NFL's best playing at home in front of a rabid crowd!

And I don't know what the above cartoon is supposed to signify...are you now accusing Brady of steroid use?  Where did that nonsense come from?  Oh, that's right...when you're as obsessive as you are...you don't need facts...you only need allegations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Fart Boy and Phallics...nah, nothing obsessive about them!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady would be one of the greatest players ever to play the game not because of anything I do or say but because of what he does on the field.  It's going to be a long year for you, Phallics!  Brady and the Patriots have a chip on their shoulders and that chip is there because of people just like you.  So keep the hate coming...it simply fuels the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well have been  the greatest*, but he cheated and works for liar, cheaters and people who hire murders. Even you with your own version of reality you cannot change that. His past will always follow him and there is his legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that Tom Brady "cheated" but you never back that accusation up with facts.  If his "cheating" is what makes him a great player then kindly explain how he was able to utterly destroy the Colts in the second half of last year's playoff game...was able to defeat the Seahawks in the Super Bowl...and has led the way to two victories this year...one of which was against a defense that was supposed to be one of the NFL's best playing at home in front of a rabid crowd!
> 
> And I don't know what the above cartoon is supposed to signify...are you now accusing Brady of steroid use?  Where did that nonsense come from?  Oh, that's right...when you're as obsessive as you are...you don't need facts...you only need allegations.
Click to expand...


Those are air pumps, OFS. 


I have already posted numerous times what occurred. You like to play lawyer isn't that badgering?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Fart Boy and Phallics...nah, nothing obsessive about them!


Now that Brady has inflated your sense of self worth you think you are the cock of the walk.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady would be one of the greatest players ever to play the game not because of anything I do or say but because of what he does on the field.  It's going to be a long year for you, Phallics!  Brady and the Patriots have a chip on their shoulders and that chip is there because of people just like you.  So keep the hate coming...it simply fuels the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well have been  the greatest*, but he cheated and works for liar, cheaters and people who hire murders. Even you with your own version of reality you cannot change that. His past will always follow him and there is his legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that Tom Brady "cheated" but you never back that accusation up with facts.  If his "cheating" is what makes him a great player then kindly explain how he was able to utterly destroy the Colts in the second half of last year's playoff game...was able to defeat the Seahawks in the Super Bowl...and has led the way to two victories this year...one of which was against a defense that was supposed to be one of the NFL's best playing at home in front of a rabid crowd!
> 
> And I don't know what the above cartoon is supposed to signify...are you now accusing Brady of steroid use?  Where did that nonsense come from?  Oh, that's right...when you're as obsessive as you are...you don't need facts...you only need allegations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are air pumps, OFS.
> 
> 
> I have already posted numerous times what occurred. You like to play lawyer isn't that badgering?
Click to expand...


Oh...air pumps!  Gotcha...

So you think Brady's only been successful because of ball deflation...even though 3 of the 4 Super Bowls he won took place BEFORE the rule change took place that allowed teams to provide game balls to their quarterbacks specifications?

If I had you up the witness stand with the nonsense that you claim...I'd get called out for more than "badgering" the witness...the judge would probably invoke the "mercy rule".


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart Boy and Phallics...nah, nothing obsessive about them!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brady has inflated your sense of self worth you think you are the cock of the walk.
Click to expand...


Let's not talk about cocks, Phallics...the next thing you'll be doing is posting one of those pictures of yours!

Seriously, Dude...what I "think" is that if I'm in an argument and you and Fart Boy are the other people in the room... then as I said before..."I'm the smartest guy in the room."


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady would be one of the greatest players ever to play the game not because of anything I do or say but because of what he does on the field.  It's going to be a long year for you, Phallics!  Brady and the Patriots have a chip on their shoulders and that chip is there because of people just like you.  So keep the hate coming...it simply fuels the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well have been  the greatest*, but he cheated and works for liar, cheaters and people who hire murders. Even you with your own version of reality you cannot change that. His past will always follow him and there is his legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that Tom Brady "cheated" but you never back that accusation up with facts.  If his "cheating" is what makes him a great player then kindly explain how he was able to utterly destroy the Colts in the second half of last year's playoff game...was able to defeat the Seahawks in the Super Bowl...and has led the way to two victories this year...one of which was against a defense that was supposed to be one of the NFL's best playing at home in front of a rabid crowd!
> 
> And I don't know what the above cartoon is supposed to signify...are you now accusing Brady of steroid use?  Where did that nonsense come from?  Oh, that's right...when you're as obsessive as you are...you don't need facts...you only need allegations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are air pumps, OFS.
> 
> 
> I have already posted numerous times what occurred. You like to play lawyer isn't that badgering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...air pumps!  Gotcha...
> 
> So you think Brady's only been successful because of ball deflation...even though 3 of the 4 Super Bowls he won took place BEFORE the rule change took place that allowed teams to provide game balls to their quarterbacks specifications?
> 
> If I had you up the witness stand with the nonsense that you claim...I'd get called out for more than "badgering" the witness...the judge would probably invoke the "mercy rule".
Click to expand...



No

these

are

very

good

reasons























If Brady  were so great he would have 6 rings after all Manning is a scrub, don't cha think?


----------



## Oldstyle

Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart Boy and Phallics...nah, nothing obsessive about them!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brady has inflated your sense of self worth you think you are the cock of the walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about cocks, Phallics...the next thing you'll be doing is posting one of those pictures of yours!
> 
> Seriously, Dude...what I "think" is that if I'm in an argument and you and Fart Boy are the other people in the room... then as I said before..."I'm the smartest guy in the room."
Click to expand...



Odfartstyle: "Let's not talk about cocks, Phallics...the next thing you'll be doing is posting one of those pictures of yours!"

You have been dying for me to post a pic. This is as close as you will ever get.






You pervert


----------



## Oldstyle

And the only reason Brady doesn't have six rings is some miraculous plays pulled off by the New York Giants.

If not for the "helmet catch" Tom Brady would have led the Patriots to the first undefeated season since the Miami Dolphins pulled it off way back in the 70's.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.


I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart Boy and Phallics...nah, nothing obsessive about them!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brady has inflated your sense of self worth you think you are the cock of the walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about cocks, Phallics...the next thing you'll be doing is posting one of those pictures of yours!
> 
> Seriously, Dude...what I "think" is that if I'm in an argument and you and Fart Boy are the other people in the room... then as I said before..."I'm the smartest guy in the room."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Odfartstyle: "Let's not talk about cocks, Phallics...the next thing you'll be doing is posting one of those pictures of yours!"
> 
> You have been dying for me to post a pic. This is as close as you will ever get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pervert
Click to expand...


You're the one who seems to Google cock a lot, Phallics...not I!  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
Click to expand...


If old fartstyles cheatriots were facing the giants again his boy Brady would not have won another superbowl because tom coughlin is not on the take like pete the cheat and he would not have taken a payoff to throw the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what the oakland raiders and all 31 other NFL teams face eack week when they play the cheatriots and its a close game between the two teams as the steelers found out on that thursday night game.

Timeline Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If old fartstyles cheatriots were facing the giants again his boy Brady would not have won another superbowl because tom coughlin is not on the take like pete the cheat and he would not have taken a payoff to throw the superbowl.
Click to expand...


So you think the Giants were a tougher team last year than the Seahawks?  Yeah, sure...Fart Boy...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!


This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
Click to expand...



old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.
Click to expand...



Oldstyle gets every sense about who he wishes he could be from Brady's jock strap.  They don't call OFS Mr. Sniffer for nothing.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.

New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.

You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle gets every sense about who he wishes he could be from Brady's jock strap.  They don't call OFS Mr. Sniffer for nothing.
Click to expand...


Right back to posting about jock straps, Phallics?  You can't help yourself...can you?  What's amusing is that you don't even seem to realize how fixated you are on things dealing with male genitalia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.
> 
> New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.
> 
> You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.
Click to expand...

Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle gets every sense about who he wishes he could be from Brady's jock strap.  They don't call OFS Mr. Sniffer for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to posting about jock straps, Phallics?  You can't help yourself...can you?  What's amusing is that you don't even seem to realize how fixated you are on things dealing with male genitalia.
Click to expand...

I post to the level of the person I am responding to so  it will appeal to their natural state of being, in your case it is where you spend most of your time or wish you did.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle gets every sense about who he wishes he could be from Brady's jock strap.  They don't call OFS Mr. Sniffer for nothing.
Click to expand...

I know right? Lol

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle gets every sense about who he wishes he could be from Brady's jock strap.  They don't call OFS Mr. Sniffer for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Lol
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You bet, I have never seen this type of idolatry or  fetishism except from the wannabes behind the bleachers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is a better player in the clutch than Peyton Manning is.  His playoff record proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.
> 
> New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.
> 
> You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.
Click to expand...


Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, who do you think is going to end up in the Football Hall of Fame in Canton...Eli Manning...or Tom Brady?  Hmmmmmmmmmm...that's a tough one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know.  All without cheating, lying or hiring murders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over this little truth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle gets every sense about who he wishes he could be from Brady's jock strap.  They don't call OFS Mr. Sniffer for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Lol
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bet, I have never seen this type of idolatry or  fetishism except from the wannabes behind the bleachers.
Click to expand...


I've never seen someone as obsessed as you are with Tom Brady or men's private parts.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Eli Manning, you know they guy who kicked Brady's  ass twice.  Obviously you are not the smartest guy in the room, _unless you are by yourself_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.
> 
> New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.
> 
> You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: *"Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way."*

*



   The smartest guy in the room
*
Brady lost twice on the biggest stage to Eli Manning. Get your mind out of wherever it is.














2016 Super Bowl - Super Bowl 50 - NFL.com


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're claiming that Eli Manning is a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  Yeah, you're a genius...you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.
> 
> New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.
> 
> You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way."*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The smartest guy in the room
> *
> Brady lost twice on the biggest stage to Eli Manning. Get your mind out of wherever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Super Bowl - Super Bowl 50 - NFL.com
Click to expand...


I know you're a bit slow, Phallics so I'll see if I can explain this again so that even YOU can understand it!

Tom Brady and Eli Manning were never on the field competing against each other...Brady goes up against the Giants defense...Manning goes up against the Patriots defense.  Quarterbacks don't beat another quarterback...in reality they beat another teams defense.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.
> 
> New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.
> 
> You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way."*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The smartest guy in the room
> *
> Brady lost twice on the biggest stage to Eli Manning. Get your mind out of wherever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Super Bowl - Super Bowl 50 - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a bit slow, Phallics so I'll see if I can explain this again so that even YOU can understand it!
> 
> Tom Brady and Eli Manning were never on the field competing against each other...Brady goes up against the Giants defense...Manning goes up against the Patriots defense.  Quarterbacks don't beat another quarterback...in reality they beat another teams defense.
Click to expand...

I see you are still butt hurt over those loses. This is a team sport and without Eli there would have been no wins.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> New England Patriots 2-0...as Tom Brady sets records.
> 
> New York Giants 0-2...as Eli Manning gets roasted for poor clock management to lose a game.
> 
> You two genius's can have Eli...I'll stick with Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way."*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The smartest guy in the room
> *
> Brady lost twice on the biggest stage to Eli Manning. Get your mind out of wherever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Super Bowl - Super Bowl 50 - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a bit slow, Phallics so I'll see if I can explain this again so that even YOU can understand it!
> 
> Tom Brady and Eli Manning were never on the field competing against each other...Brady goes up against the Giants defense...Manning goes up against the Patriots defense.  Quarterbacks don't beat another quarterback...in reality they beat another teams defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are still butt hurt over those loses. This is a team sport and without Eli there would have been no wins.
Click to expand...


Since one of my friends from college was the Defensive Coordinator for the Giants and I grew up in Western Massachusetts as a Giants fan because that was the only team who's games we got on TV...I didn't really care who won that match-up.  Sorry to disappoint you...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said Manning kicked Brady's ass twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Since Eli and Brady were never on the field at the same time it's hard to make that comparison.  In any competition between the two of them, I'm going to bet the farm on Brady.  He's simply a much better QB in every way."*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The smartest guy in the room
> *
> Brady lost twice on the biggest stage to Eli Manning. Get your mind out of wherever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Super Bowl - Super Bowl 50 - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a bit slow, Phallics so I'll see if I can explain this again so that even YOU can understand it!
> 
> Tom Brady and Eli Manning were never on the field competing against each other...Brady goes up against the Giants defense...Manning goes up against the Patriots defense.  Quarterbacks don't beat another quarterback...in reality they beat another teams defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are still butt hurt over those loses. This is a team sport and without Eli there would have been no wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since one of my friends from college was the Defensive Coordinator for the Giants and I grew up in Western Massachusetts as a Giants fan because that was the only team who's games we got on TV...I didn't really care who won that match-up.  Sorry to disappoint you...
Click to expand...

I am not disappointed, in fact you never disappoint. Point in fact, in this post you claim to know people who were involved with the NY Giants an obvious attempt to impress me. I am not, but I do see where you are once again trying to garner some self esteem on the efforts of others.


----------



## Oldstyle

I was friends with Steve Spagnuolo at the University of Massachusetts years ago.  I don't say that to impress anyone...it's simply a fact.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I was friends with Steve Spagnuolo at the University of Massachusetts years ago.  I don't say that to impress anyone...it's simply a fact.


So what. Why bring it up if not  to impress or try to. Do you think Spagnulo walks around and sez I know oldfartstyle; I do not think he does. He can say he knows Beli-cheat


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with Steve Spagnuolo at the University of Massachusetts years ago.  I don't say that to impress anyone...it's simply a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> So what. Why bring it up if not  to impress or try to. Do you think Spagnulo walks around and sez I know oldfartstyle; I do not think he does. He can say he knows Beli-cheat
Click to expand...


I brought it up because you claimed I was "butt hurt" because the Giant's won those Super Bowls.  In a perfect world I would have loved to have seen the Patriots win 3-0 with Spags' defense keeping them out of the end zone.  The Giants won and I was happy for my old friend.  If the Patriots had lost and the Giants had given up 60 points THEN I might have been butt hurt.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with Steve Spagnuolo at the University of Massachusetts years ago.  I don't say that to impress anyone...it's simply a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> So what. Why bring it up if not  to impress or try to. Do you think Spagnulo walks around and sez I know oldfartstyle; I do not think he does. He can say he knows Beli-cheat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I brought it up because you claimed I was "butt hurt" because the Giant's won those Super Bowls.  In a perfect world I would have loved to have seen the Patriots win 3-0 with Spags' defense keeping them out of the end zone.  The Giants won and I was happy for my old friend.  If the Patriots had lost and the Giants had given up 60 points THEN I might have been butt hurt.
Click to expand...

You brought it up because you wanted to name drop.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dude, most people don't have the faintest idea who Spags is!  He's a guy I knew in college.  Now he's a football coach.  Do you not have friends?  It's not that weird for someone my age to know a few people who are semi-notable.  To you that seems weird...which tells me a lot about you!


----------



## Oldstyle

When I lived in Aspen my next door neighbor was Lee Iacocca.  When I lived in Wilmington, North Carolina my next door neighbor was Linda Lavin.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dude, most people don't have the faintest idea who Spags is!  He's a guy I knew in college.  Now he's a football coach.  Do you not have friends?  It's not that weird for someone my age to know a few people who are semi-notable.  To you that seems weird...which tells me a lot about you!


Name dropper


----------



## Oldstyle

If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> When I lived in Aspen my next door neighbor was Lee Iacocca.  When I lived in Wilmington, North Carolina my next door neighbor was Linda Lavin.


Still trying to impress.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!


My mother just died scumbag


----------



## Oldstyle

You really want name dropping?  I was in the night club business for 35 years.  I've met Ringo Starr and George Harrison.  I've had cocktails with Dickie Betts and Greg Allman.  I've played golf with Earl Morrell, Andy Mill and John Hadl.  I watched the longest NHL playoff game ever in a club in Northampton, Ma. until like 2:30 in the morning with Los Lobos after they finished playing.  I've smoked a joint with Jack Nicholson going up the gondola at Aspen mountain.  

Just because you've led a boring life, Phallics doesn't mean everyone else has too.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!
> 
> 
> 
> My mother just died scumbag
Click to expand...


Does that mean you have to move out?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You really want name dropping?  I was in the night club business for 35 years.  I've met Ringo Starr and George Harrison.  I've had cocktails with Dickie Betts and Greg Allman.  I've played golf with Earl Morrell, Andy Mill and John Hadl.  I watched the longest NHL playoff game ever in a club in Northampton, Ma. until like 2:30 in the morning with Los Lobos after they finished playing.  I've smoked a joint with Jack Nicholson going up the gondola at Aspen mountain.
> 
> Just because you've led a boring life, Phallics doesn't mean everyone else has too.


More name dropping. I recognize those people by their achievements which are daunting to say the least. But _*those accomplishments are theirs*_ not yours. To brag I have met so & so in order to impress the next guy is not something anyone with a modicum of self esteem would be proud of.


I see you made Jack a sammie now go make me one! Heavy on the deli mustard please.


----------



## Oldstyle

Only Phallics would have naked pictures of Jack...seriously, Dude...get help!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Fart Boy and Phallics...it's kind of like Batman and Robin only much sicker.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want name dropping?  I was in the night club business for 35 years.  I've met Ringo Starr and George Harrison.  I've had cocktails with Dickie Betts and Greg Allman.  I've played golf with Earl Morrell, Andy Mill and John Hadl.  I watched the longest NHL playoff game ever in a club in Northampton, Ma. until like 2:30 in the morning with Los Lobos after they finished playing.  I've smoked a joint with Jack Nicholson going up the gondola at Aspen mountain.
> 
> Just because you've led a boring life, Phallics doesn't mean everyone else has too.
> 
> 
> 
> More name dropping. I recognize those people by their achievements which are daunting to say the least. But _*those accomplishments are theirs*_ not yours. To brag I have met so & so in order to impress the next guy is not something anyone with a modicum of self esteem would be proud of.
> 
> 
> I see you made Jack a sammie now go make me one! Heavy on the deli mustard please.
Click to expand...



where did you find this photo of Old fart style? good find.

thanks to you,we now know what old fartstyle looks like in real life.its no longer a mystery.



In future threads i will have to post this link here so everyone else can see what old fartstyle looks like in real life.


----------



## Oldstyle

So now Fart Boy thinks I'm Jack Nicholson?  You can't teach that kind of stupid...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Only Phallics would have naked pictures of Jack...seriously, Dude...get help!


Funny thing about you and "Jack". I did some leg work and discovered that you had never smoked a joint "with" Jack, you purportedly smoked Jack's joint after which he changed you name from oldstyle to doggiestyle and patted you on the head for a good deed done!

Maybe you should drop dropping Jack's name.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Phallics would have naked pictures of Jack...seriously, Dude...get help!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about you and "Jack". I did some leg work and discovered that you had never smoked a joint "with" Jack, you purportedly smoked Jack's joint after which he changed you name from oldstyle to doggiestyle and patted you on the head for a good deed done!
> 
> Maybe you should drop dropping Jack's name.
Click to expand...


Most normal people see the expression "smoking a joint" and they think of pot.  Not you though, Phallics...you see the word joint...you think of dick!  I guess that's because dick is pretty much all you've got on your mind!

Jack's a ladies man...always has been...always will be.  I'm sure he'd feel better if you'd stop posting about his "joint"!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Phallics would have naked pictures of Jack...seriously, Dude...get help!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about you and "Jack". I did some leg work and discovered that you had never smoked a joint "with" Jack, you purportedly smoked Jack's joint after which he changed you name from oldstyle to doggiestyle and patted you on the head for a good deed done!
> 
> Maybe you should drop dropping Jack's name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most normal people see the expression "smoking a joint" and they think of pot.  Not you though, Phallics...you see the word joint...you think of dick!  I guess that's because dick is pretty much all you've got on your mind!
> 
> Jack's a ladies man...always has been...always will be.  I'm sure he'd feel better if you'd stop posting about his "joint"!
Click to expand...

You must be his kind of woman, Doggiestyle (bow wow)


----------



## Oldstyle

You're one strange puppy, Phallics...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You're one strange puppy, Phallics...


You are the one who was bragging about smoking Jack's joint and name dropping as if it mattered. Now you wish to put that all on me?  Not a chance DoggieStyle


----------



## Oldstyle

You're the one who saw smoking a joint and immediately thought about dick.  To be honest with you I've never seen someone who thinks about men's private parts as much as you!


----------



## Oldstyle

I mean seriously, Dude...you might want to seek treatment...you're like one of those guys who takes a Rorschach test and sees penises in every ink blot.


----------



## Alex.

Another day, another meltdown by doggiestyle


----------



## Oldstyle

Another day...another failed attempt by Phallics to get under my skin!  LOL 

Seriously...you think Fart Boy and you are ever going to make me "melt down"?

I hate to break this to you but I find you both extremely amusing...


----------



## Oldstyle

And the only melt down that I've seen in this string was you and Fart Boy when Brady's suspension was overturned.

Thanks for playing though...Johnny...what do we have for consolation prizes for Phallics and Fart Boy?


----------



## Alex.

What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.

Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.

There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.



I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
Click to expand...



Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father: 

Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum), 

without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).

Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.

No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
Click to expand...


Now I'm attacking your father too?     I've never even mentioned your father!  
Telling you to get out of your mom's basement and get a life is not an attack on your mother or your father and the fact that you think it is...shows what an idiot you truly are!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
Click to expand...



old fartstyle indeed has shown why he admires the patriots so much the fact they are just like him,a sorry excuse for a human being the fact he brings someones mother into all this over his grudge with you.

did you report him,you should.that is against the rules.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle indeed has shown why he admires the patriots so much the fatc they are just like him,a worry excuse for a human being the fact he brings someones mother into all this over his grudge with you.
> 
> did you report him,you should.that is against the rules.
Click to expand...

Actually...I reported him for making a completely false charge that I "attacked" his family!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm attacking your father too?     I've never even mentioned your father!
> Telling you to get out of your mom's basement and get a life is not an attack on your mother or your father and the fact that you think it is...shows what an idiot you truly are!
Click to expand...

You attacked my family all because you had another meltdown and now want to bring in the moderators because you can't  handle the truth, all you can handle is Jack's joint. Just like Brady did with the NLFPA, Doggiestyle


Mr. Joint-man said it best.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> old fartstyle indeed has shown why he admires the patriots so much the fact they are just like him,a sorry excuse for a human being the fact he brings someones mother into all this over his grudge with you.
> 
> did you report him,you should.that is against the rules.
Click to expand...

He has shown his true colors it was just  a matter of time. The man was skiddish all the while hoping against hope that Brady would be cleared of all charges when in reality, that has not happened yet.

I have no intention of reporting Doggiestyle. He has to live with the truths that have been shown in this and all the Patriot threads, as the expressions goes, "when you lie with dogs you come up with fleas" and this one bit OldDoggieStyle right in the ass.

All the meltdowns and all the attacks on my family will not change the truth about Brady, Belicheat and Kraft, Doggieboi can run and cry all he wishes.

He needs to stop clinging to that joint and put down the juice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm attacking your father too?     I've never even mentioned your father!
> Telling you to get out of your mom's basement and get a life is not an attack on your mother or your father and the fact that you think it is...shows what an idiot you truly are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attacked my family all because you had another meltdown and now want to bring in the moderators because you can't  handle the truth, all you can handle is Jack's joint. Just like Brady did with the NLFPA, Doggiestyle
> 
> 
> Mr. Joint-man said it best.
Click to expand...


that is funny as hell that he would want to bring in the moderaters.

old fartstyle is too stupid to understand that if he actually did that HE would be the only one reprimanded the fact that he broke the rules and attacked your family because the truth indeed hurts him knowing he has been exposed that he adores a team that has murderers,liars and cheaters on their team.

too bad the cheatriots beat the chokeland faiders to the punch and get aldon smith because that thug smith would have fit right in there with the cheats.lol

the faiders acquring him just shows they still have not changed their ways after all these years later and mark davis is no different than his father. only difference now is ever since kraft aquired the team,the faiders are no longer top dog anymore as the biggest scumbag organization,that they are in second place now.lol


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you the Patriots and Brady have in common is that you all break the rules and think you above that which you have agreed to do or refrain from doing because you think the rules you agreed to do not apply to you.
> 
> Brady and the Patriots transgressions  have been examined, what you have done was attack  my mother and the way she raised me that is against the rules here, yet you have posted several times attacking my mother.
> 
> There is no wonder why you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked your mother?  What are you babbling about?  I asked if you lived in your mother's basement since you were so clueless about the world in general but how that's an "attack" on your mother you'll have to explain.   You really are having a melt down...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice back peddle Doggie but you are lying through your rotten teeth. You did not ask,  you made   statements attacking my mother and father:
> 
> Oldstyle: "If you got out of your mom's basement every now and then YOU might meet some interesting people too!" (Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> I let you know how upsetting it was, "My mother just died scumbag"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum),
> 
> without a second thought you responded, "Does that mean you have to move out?"(Did the Patriots find a new way to cheat? | Page 18 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum).
> 
> Now you have lied about your statements  just like the object of your man-love did with the texts and his destroyed phone. Time for the truth, you are no Tom Brady, and just like Kraft you have no class, the only thing you have in common with Brady is that you both lie and cheat and support an organization that cheats, lies and hired a murderer.
> 
> No reason to bring family into the Patriot discussion, Doggiestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm attacking your father too?     I've never even mentioned your father!
> Telling you to get out of your mom's basement and get a life is not an attack on your mother or your father and the fact that you think it is...shows what an idiot you truly are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attacked my family all because you had another meltdown and now want to bring in the moderators because you can't  handle the truth, all you can handle is Jack's joint. Just like Brady did with the NLFPA, Doggiestyle
> 
> 
> Mr. Joint-man said it best.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is funny as hell that he would want to bring in the moderaters.
> 
> old fartstyle is too stupid to understand that if he actually did that HE would be the only one reprimanded the fact that he broke the rules and attacked your family because the truth indeed hurts him knowing he has been exposed that he adores a team that has murderers,liars and cheaters on their team.
> 
> too bad the cheatriots beat the chokeland faiders to the punch and get aldon smith because that thug smith would have fit right in there with the cheats.lol
> 
> the faiders acquring him just shows they still have not changed their ways after all these years later and mark davis is no different than his father. only difference now is ever since kraft aquired the team,the faiders are no longer top dog anymore as the biggest scumbag organization,that they are in second place now.lol
Click to expand...


The REASON I reported Alex to the moderators is that I didn't attack his mother and father!  Asking someone if they live in their mom's basement is not an attack on their mother...it's simply questioning their maturity and worldliness.  Saying that it is...is laughable.  How he gets an attack on his father is something he'll have to explain.  

You'd actually know these things, Fart Boy...if you didn't continue to post to and about someone that you have on ignore!


----------



## Oldstyle

And the reason that Alex ISN'T reporting me to the moderators for "attacking" his family...is that he knows that if a moderator looks at this string...they are going to KNOW that he's full of shit and that I haven't attacked either his mother or his father!


----------



## westwall

*NO ONE, has attacked ANYONE'S, family in this thread.*


----------

